# My search for a 5 string Bass....



## Killer64 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been getting into basses lately because I see it as an opportunity to become a stronger guitar player if I was able to get used to the longer neck and play without a pick. I am looking for a 5 string bass, and the bass in this picture is the one I have been trying out lately. Its the Ibanez SRA305 that my local Guitar Center has in their store. Whenever I pick it up and play with my fingers, it plays so easily and this is coming from somebody who spent years as a guitar player!  Ibanez has this bass listed for $619 on their site but my local Guitar Center is selling one for $449 . Is this really that good of a bass or are there other 5 string basses I should check out? 

P.S. It will take a while for me to get the money for one of these, I am trying to start teaching guitar lessons so that I won`t be a poor college kid anymore...


----------



## thedarkoceans (Nov 10, 2011)

i suggest to try.YOU must choose,so YOU must try.


----------



## malice (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know that particular bass but I own two Ibanez basses - K5 and SR706 and I've played a couple of other Sound Gears. I liked them all. If you've played it and you like it then go for it! If you ask ten different bassists for a recommendation you'll probably get ten different answers .


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 10, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i suggest to try.YOU must choose,so YOU must try.



Normally I'd say this too, but he asked for suggestions... there are a lot of 5-strings out there, he can't try all of them 

Personally, I'd advise the OP to look for more Ibanezes, their basses are killer. If you can stretch to the BTB series they're fantastic.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez is the best choice from what I have seen for playability and price. I heard a lot about Spector basses because Alex Webster from Cannibal Corpse uses a Spector but they are probably too expensive.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez is probably going to be the best choice for what you are looking for. The SR(A)300 is a good choice. You may also consider the SRX355 if you can find one, or an SR405/505. The 505 is often findable for about $300, used.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 10, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i suggest to try.YOU must choose,so YOU must try.



Shono?


----------



## Superwoodle (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibanez EDA 905


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 10, 2011)

Schecter makes solid 5ers in that price range too. And it's worth trying out the Squier Vintage Modified '70s Jazz V too.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im definitely going to guitar center when I can to try out these suggestions. I just came back from playing a talent show and played death metal to advertise guitar lessons so I can start saving up for a 5 string bass. I didnt get anything, but got a student or two interested in taking guitar lessons from me so it was a success.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 11, 2011)

I would nerd out on bass options, read reviews etc... you can probably get a way better bass used with patience and research. I never buy anything from GC.

I used an Ibanez SR 885 back in the day (late 90's model, saved for months and months working my first job for it) and thought it was great at the time, even though I had every control on it maxed out to get my basic sound. Years later I realized it was on the low end of mid grade basses tonewise when I had friends playing through my same rig and getting like 40% more volume. Maybe they make them better now though.

I'd check out 35" scale basses too. Could be a stretch for your hands at first but I think they help the B string come out with a little more clarity.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 11, 2011)

Killer64 said:


> Ibanez is the best choice from what I have seen for playability and price. I heard a lot about Spector basses because Alex Webster from Cannibal Corpse uses a Spector but they are probably too expensive.



The high end ones are pretty expensive but there are some cheaper models too, I've played a couple and they were a bit meh really... I prefer Ibanezes still.



Superwoodle said:


> Ibanez EDA 905



OMG YES, I'd love to try one of these. Pity they're discontinued, I bet they're amazing.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 11, 2011)

> OMG YES, I'd love to try one of these. Pity they're discontinued, I bet they're amazing.


They look cool, but sound worse than normal since they are made out of plastic.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 11, 2011)

Go for it. I don't mean this to sound derogatory or anything, but soundgears are the guitar player's bass. 
I personally can't stand them, but every guitar player I've hung out with who had a bass, as well, had a soundgear. For what reason, I don't know.

Anyway, if you like it, check out craigslist and eBay. I don't usually buy from GC unless I can't find it somewhere else.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 11, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Go for it. I don't mean this to sound derogatory or anything, but soundgears are the guitar player's bass.
> I personally can't stand them, but every guitar player I've hung out with who had a bass, as well, had a soundgear. For what reason, I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, if you like it, check out craigslist and eBay. I don't usually buy from GC unless I can't find it somewhere else.



Guitar players seem to get along with the uber tiny necks and tighter string spacing on these more it makes the transistion from guitar to bass alot easier. I dont mind playing them but when given a choice ill take my warwick over em everytime.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

If I buy it off the internet I am thinking either eBay, Amazon, Musicians Friend, etc. Heard some things about people being murdered when using craigs list so I tend to be a bit skeptical of that website  .Last I bought from Musician`s Friend was years ago when I got my BC Rich KKV, their listing of the guitar said it would come with a case but instead they just stuck the guitar in a box and shipped it to me. I was mad when I pulled out a guitar like that and a part of the headstock was chipped off because of somebody`s carelessness  . If I buy it off the internet I really need to make sure the bass comes with a protective case so as not to damage the body.


----------



## Superwoodle (Nov 16, 2011)

cGoEcYk said:


> They look cool, but sound worse than normal since they are made out of plastic.


It doesn't sound that bad. Also it weight very little.


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 18, 2011)

SCHECTER makes some bad a## shi* Iv got one, a omen5 DS and lat me tell you thir nice and the schecter omen 5 looks just like the ibanez sra305 but if you like that ibanez you can get it new for 300 or less.. Hope this helps ......Bassman


----------



## ericsleepless (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's MY suggestion. 
STEAR CLEAR OF IBANEZ when it comes to basses. I just don't like them. 
If you like smooth playing check out some of the neck-thru options on the Schecter Stilettos. Make sure it feels good in your hands and it plays well for you. It's all personal preference in the end.

So that's my contribution, hope it helps.


----------



## malice (Nov 23, 2011)

ericsleepless said:


> Here's MY suggestion.
> STEAR CLEAR OF IBANEZ when it comes to basses. I just don't like them.


What don't you like about them?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 23, 2011)

ericsleepless said:


> Here's MY suggestion.
> STEAR CLEAR OF IBANEZ when it comes to basses. _I just don't like them._



Don't tell others to steer clear of Ibanez just because YOU don't like them. 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with their basses. Judging from the examples I've played, they're a lot better than lots of others at this price.

Don't try and discourage the OP from them. If you're gonna criticise, post something objective.

You said yourself "it's all personal preference".


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 23, 2011)

Been suggested already but i'll throw in another vote for BTB

neck thru, better bart pickups than the average Soundgear (Bart MK2's vs MK 1's)

easier to sit and play without a strap, feels pretty comfy and well balanced, even i'm gunna for a BTB after having gone through a run of many bases. i always ended up back at Ibanez and it was always a toss up between SR and BTB. if the MK2's were in the SR i would have gone for them actually, but sound won out and i am gunning for a BTB when i have the cash


----------



## Riverrunsred (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about picking up one as well.....and at a MUCH better price.
Ibanez SRA-305 5-String Electric Bass at zZounds


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 25, 2011)

Ibanez BTB, 35" scale, more ergonomic and balanced on a strap or sitting, more massive, neck-through construction and wider stronger neck for better tone, very shallow neck, super-deep cutaways. Top-loading bridge with a sharp break angle over the saddles. Amazing value tone monsters, i've owned 2 6 string BTBs in a row.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 26, 2011)

I think Ibanez makes some awesome basses for the price. They play really easily. 

Make sure you get one of the better Ibanez's though.. at least the SR 300+ series. My dad owns a Gio SR and its pretty horrible; but granted it was only $150 so can't expect much.

Outside of Ibanez, maybe look at Carvin 5 strings. Best playing bass i've ever seen, but obviously hard to find and usually have to order online. Its worth it though!

(I am going thru a gear shuffle right now, but I plan on owning two Carvins and one Ibanez SR as a cheap backup in the end)


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 26, 2011)

You could get one of these:







The Schecter California Custom 5

I was lucky and got mine for like 400$ (In Norway, mind you) in mint condition and it's amazingly well put together, around the quality of my prestige Ibby almost.


----------



## XylemBassGuitar (Nov 26, 2011)

Killer64, I'm thinking you might already have your answer, you sound pretty psyched on the Ibby you mentioned in your first post. Ibanez makes pretty good basses and none of us know your musical preferences like you do.

By all means, check out other basses, but if the one you mentioned originally felt really good in your hands you might not want to add extra errands/opinions lest you second-guess what your ears and fingers may have told you the first time you picked up the Ibby.

I'd say go for the SRA305.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 26, 2011)

I still think that the Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 (or that California Custom listed above... I had one and it was an amazing bass, but they're discontinued!) kick the BTB's ass. 35" scale, 3-band EQ, much more aggressive and "clearer-sounding" pickups, and plenty of tone shaping to bring them in line or make them fit into whatever music you need.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 27, 2011)

ESP LTD B-55?

$229 at GC.


----------



## BASSMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

Ibanez win thay came out was cheep made and all because over the years went up in $$$$$ dont mine thay r good thay suck if you go to sell them you will see you dont get shit out of them .that right there tells you you somthing and yes i think..


----------



## malice (Jan 8, 2012)

BASSMAN said:


> Ibanez win


They sure do .


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 8, 2012)

Get this one 

2003 Ibanez BTB Black 5-String Bass w/ Road Runner Gig Bag - Ships Free to USA!! | eBay


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2012)

BASSMAN said:


> Ibanez win thay came out was cheep made and all because over the years went up in $$$$$ dont mine thay r good thay suck if you go to sell them you will see you dont get shit out of them .that right there tells you you somthing and yes i think..



Holy hell. I hope English isn't your first language, man. Because if it is, well...


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Cort Action V bass. I picked it up for on Ebay for around a hundred bucks. It has a 34" scale, and the pickups probably aren't that great (but the bass sounds great through my amp). The bass works really well for me. I have the blue model, and love the looks of it. 

The headstock was chipped during shipping because the store just put three boxes around it. I was able to negotiate a something like 25 percent back for that. It is pretty small, so I am just going to fill it one of these days. 

The $400 basses are probably somewhat better, but you are better off just playing something. I love playing my bass, and it has made me a better guitar player and strengthened my fingers.


----------



## The Norsemen (Jan 10, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Go for it. I don't mean this to sound derogatory or anything, but soundgears are the guitar player's bass.
> I personally can't stand them, but every guitar player I've hung out with who had a bass, as well, had a soundgear. For what reason, I don't know.
> .


 
This.
These basses are made for guitar players.
Lots of that here. The bassist in alot of bands in my town is a guitar player who plays bass because a band beeded a bassist.

I like the way they feel. But my bassist really doesnt.


----------



## Hankey (Jan 10, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> This.
> *These basses are made for guitar players.*
> Lots of that here. The bassist in alot of bands in my town is a guitar player who plays bass because a band beeded a bassist.
> 
> I like the way they feel. But my bassist really doesnt.



I think this has to do with the combination of the thin necks and short string spacing on SR's. I started out on guitar and started playing bass after the bass player in my friend's band quit and they needed someone to fill in. I play Soundgears, mostly because I love the way they play. The string spacing is ideal for my playing style (with pick mostly). I also like the sound and look of the Soundgears, so that's another plus...


----------

